# be quiet oder corsair?



## jack234 (4. November 2011)

hallo leute ich will mir morgen ein neues netzteil suchen und zwar stehen zwei favoriten in meinem blickfeld einamal das be quiet dark power p9 750watt und das corsair ax750 watt welches der beiden soll ich nehmen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. November 2011)

*AW: be quiet oder corsair???*

Brauchst du die Größe? Generell würde ich das Corsair vorziehen, steckt lecker Technik von Seasonic drin


----------



## Gast1111 (4. November 2011)

*AW: be quiet oder corsair???*

Das Corsair ist um längen besser  Aber es meldet sich hier sicher auch gleich Stefan von BQ


----------



## Charcharias (4. November 2011)

*AW: be quiet oder corsair???*

würde auch zu dem corsair tendieren 
ist wie schon vo Dr Bakterius gesagt feinste seasonic technik verbaut


----------



## EddyEdik (6. November 2011)

*AW: be quiet oder corsair???*

Ich habe noch ein Corsair TX950W das wollte ich jetz wegtun


----------



## der_knoben (6. November 2011)

*AW: be quiet oder corsair???*

Da reicht doch sogar ein BeQuiet DarkPower P9 550W aus, wenn dein Sysprofile noch aktuell ist. Ansonsten nimm ein Corsair AX 650, gibt ja keine kleinere Variante.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. November 2011)

*AW: be quiet oder corsair???*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Das Corsair ist um längen besser  Aber es meldet sich hier sicher auch gleich Stefan von BQ


 
Um längen besser sehe ich nicht so.
Was die Qualität der Kabel angeht, kann Corsair nicht mithalten. Leise sind sie beide, technisch auf ähnlichem Stand.
Ist also mehr oder weniger Banane, welches man nimmt.


----------



## Softy (7. November 2011)

Das Corsair AX650 habe ich im Gaming Rechner, kann ich absolut empfehlen. Die Kabel könnten aber tatsächlich etwas besser sein.

Aber 7 Jahre Herstellergarantie, 80+ Gold, vollmodular und semi-passiv ist schon sensationell.


----------



## Verminaard (7. November 2011)

Auf jeden Fall das Corsair.
In meinem unmittelbaren Umfeld sind 4 Corsair Netzteile im Einsatz.
Zu Hause haben wir ein HX Modell verbaut, die anderen sind AX Modelle (gabs damals leider noch nicht).

Keine Ahnung ob der Support von beQuiet besser geworden ist, aber vor einiger laengerer Zeit...


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (7. November 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob der Support von beQuiet besser geworden ist, aber vor einiger laengerer Zeit...


Was meinst du gerade? (gerne auch per PN)


Wa1lock schrieb:


> Aber es meldet sich hier sicher auch gleich Stefan von BQ


Nö, eigentlich nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. November 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Das Corsair AX650 habe ich im Gaming Rechner...


 
Aber wozu, deine Klitsche zieht doch nicht mal 300 Watt.


----------



## arcDaniel (9. November 2011)

Ich hab ja das Dark Power p7 850watt  also ein vogängermodell und bin sehr zufrieden, würde wieder eins von BeQuiet kaufen. Ich würde mich aber auch nach einer 80+platin version umsehen


----------

